# BMW sued for refusing to fix power loss defect



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A dangerous defect in some of BMW's cars and their refusal to fix it, recently lead to a lawsuit being filed against the German automaker.

Insufficient moisture protection in the trunk of certain BMW vehicles, can lead to water entering the trunk and damaging electrical components mounted there. Components such as the SDARS, RDC and PDC modules, can malfunction and cause the vehicle to lose power while driving. This is what happened to George Catalano, a Connecticut resident, who's 2007 530xi wagon completely shut off in June 2012, while he was driving on a four-lane highway. Two inches of water were found to have collected in the trunk of the vehicle. He was able to avoid an accident, but it was still a dangerous situation.

BMW has allegedly been aware of the problem since at least 2004.

_Source Daily News_


----------



## Hand (Jul 8, 2015)

Re electrical failure ... My battery ran down completely overnight, bmw investigated and found spare wheel compartment had water in it which had damaged several electrical components. Total cost of repairs twelve hundred pounds. My bmw garage told me they had not encountered this problem in a 525 e61 before. This seems similar to bernie mcgroarty 's problem above.


----------



## crotchrocket (Feb 7, 2015)

Very prevalent on the earlier e60s. I'm looking for a pdc because of this very issue.


----------

